# Atlas 589 HO Grand Valley Track Pack



## hotrainman (Nov 20, 2011)

I am a beginner in model trains. This layout will be my first HO train layout. Since I am a biginner I do not want to get involved with risers or inclines at this time, however I do love the track plan.

Does anybody know if I can set up the Atlas 589 HO Grand Valley Track Pack as a flat bed, eliminating the risers and inclines. I would eliminate the inside tunnels and move the entrance of the outside tunnels back before the figure eight. I thought I might use a 25 or 30 degree crosstrack.

Can anybody help me?

If this track plan can be set up as a flat bed using a cross track, how do i wire the set up.


----------



## hotrainman (Nov 20, 2011)

I am a beginner in HO model trains. I am interested in the Atlas 589 HO Grand Valley Track Pack. However, I do not want to get involved with risers or inclines at this time. Is there anyway I can convert this track pack to a flat bed set up, eliminating the risers and inclines? I would eliminate the inside tunnels and move the entrance of the outside tunnels before the figure 8. Can I use a cross track to convert this set up? Also how would I wire the set up.

Anybody out there can help me


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

This track plan is supposed to be used with the Woodland Scenics Grand Valley kit. The track plan has some over and unders to make it work and not using the risers and what have you would not allow the tracks to cross properly. THe areas where the tracks cross are on curves so you would not be able to use an X either. This track plan is made to fit the sectional track just right to make this all work.

You can always make your own track plan using Atlas Right Track software or any of the other rail CAD programs. Several are free and some have free trials.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I merged your two threads into just one. Better consolidated responses that way.

TJ


----------

